# Anyone have RS Means or other sheet for installation hours on MC vs EMT?



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## DELEC (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks for the table but I'm not sure how to interpret the data.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I will take a pic of the whole page when I get back to my office.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

BTW. This is 2009 edition so I wouldn't go with the material pricing.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't understand this thread. 

If the owner doesn't believe you, why is he going to believe a Means book ?

Besides that, your price is your price. the labor is greater/material is less with the EMT, material is greater/labor less with the MC. Sometimes its a wash (depends on the installation). But you know that. If you can't convince the owner that you are charging what you are charging because that is what YOU can do it for, then its not happening.

So back to the thread - if the owner doesn't want to pay for (I'm guessing the EMT) at your price, then its a walk ?? Showing him a means book, or any other pricing system, IMO, is just pissing up a tree.


----------



## DELEC (Mar 3, 2016)

We really just need to show a source for comparable labor costs. It's not a big argument or anything just a reference for the GC to show the owner.


----------



## DELEC (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks a million. I'll say that if our guys are working at that speed we're gonna have trouble making money but I read it for the 3/4" EMT that a daily output is 130 LF and the 12/2 MC is 255 LF.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

DELEC said:


> Thanks a million. I'll say that if our guys are working at that speed we're gonna have trouble making money but I read it for the 3/4" EMT that a daily output is 130 LF and the 12/2 MC is 255 LF.


Most cases you can always beat the labor unit. Also their are variables to consider. Mainly working conditions.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

DELEC said:


> Thanks a million. I'll say that if our guys are working at that speed we're gonna have trouble making money but I read it for the 3/4" EMT that a daily output is 130 LF and the 12/2 MC is 255 LF.


That's just an average. The guys putting the pipe in walls may have a hard time getting 60-100ft in while the guys running over head should be hitting 200-300ft.


----------

